# Johann Huff



## marjorie040 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All,
 I received this bottles with several others as a gift. I was told it was a  Mineral Water but my research tells me it may have contained "Malt Extract". My question is what is Malt Extract? Medicine? Beer? Liquor?
 It looks brown in the picture but actually is green up to the light.
 I need to hone my photography skills.

 Thanks and Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's another view.


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2009)

It's use was medicinal.
 Here is a link to an ad about the product.

http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~scwhite/1889AMA/1889AMA13.jpg


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Woody, I love the history of the bottles!
 regards,


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 19, 2009)

marjorie

 Here's another ad, I think I have another one around here somewhere, if you want it I'll sent it to you.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2009)

cc6pack,
 I love the advertisements! I've saved the one above and printed it out and it will be attached to my bottle. Much appreciation for taking the time. As I've said before, I love the stories that the bottles hold!
 regards,


----------



## Kaos (Mar 11, 2021)

marjorie040 said:


> cc6pack,
> I love the advertisements! I've saved the one above and printed it out and it will be attached to my bottle. Much appreciation for taking the time. As I've said before, I love the stories that the bottles hold!
> regards,


----------

